
Ubuntu Touch: reports of its death have been greatly exaggerated - Vinnl
https://medium.com/@probonopd/ubuntu-touch-reports-of-its-death-have-been-greatly-exaggerated-8517f8984b77
======
jeroenhd
Last time I looked into UBports I was looking for a proper Linux distribution
for my old tablet (Samsung p5110) but was duped b uh the ancient Linux kernel
that it was running (too old to properly load systemd, according to the
website).

I hope mobile Linux development will continue because Linux + Anbox might make
for an amazing geek phone.

~~~
beatgammit
Well, it should, given that the Librem 5 and PinePhone will be shipping to end
users soon, and the latter is community supported, so it should see support
for a wide range of mobile OSes. I don't know what that means for development
for Android devices, but at least there will be hardware platforms that are
easy to get these projects running on.

